# Alviso Noon Ride



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

How many riders gather at the Santa Clara golf club to start the ride? Do people park there are just ride their bikes there?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I've seen those guys out around the Zanker/First St area a couple of times. I would guess that most ride in from offices in north San Jose or Santa Clara. I didn't know that they started at the golf club. There's a new multistory opposite the stadium that might be a place to park. I guess nobody can do crit training in the Great America overflow parking lot now. Do you happen to know what days they ride?


----------

